# singapore angel isnt really eating



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

i got a singapore angel the other day. i have fed him flakes, pellets, brine shrimp and now macro algae and he still doesnt seem to be eating. i do watching him for awhile at a time and he will eat algae off the side of the glass and the rocks. so is he getting enough food off the rocks and glass with that algae. hes such a beautiful fish i hate for it to not eat. any suggestions?


----------



## jb92 (Mar 11, 2007)

i had 3 singapore angels and they took about a week and a half to start eating properly.


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

just give it some time. Most fish take a while to start eating in a tank. Angels especially. When he gets hungry he will eat. Keep your tank cool though or he will get too stressed an wont eat and die. For angels best temp is low 70s


----------

